# Strange hybrid haul!



## xsparkage (May 2, 2007)

oh gosh, here goes!






























































i also got:
Ladybug lipstick (i LOVE this!!)
208 brush
209 brush






 woo!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2007)

LOVE your haul! those slimshines look sooo good on you!


----------



## Taj (May 2, 2007)

wooow  you got almost the entire collection ! Tell us how much you enjoy !


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2007)

Cool, love the lipcolors on you!


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 2, 2007)

Oooooh there so pretty!!! I hope that gets to my counter soon!

P.S. I see you got the Midnight Pomegranate body butter in the background---good choice!!!


----------



## xsparkage (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_Oooooh there so pretty!!! I hope that gets to my counter soon!

P.S. I see you got the Midnight Pomegranate body butter in the background---good choice!!!_

 
hahah im suprised you can tell its that! i looove that smell


----------



## zori (May 2, 2007)

Wow, lovely haul - Fertile and Rose Blanc appeals to me the most. The lip colours really look good on you.


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

Nice haul!! Moonflower & Fertile look really nice


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (May 2, 2007)

nice haul!!!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 2, 2007)

Beautiful stuff!!


----------



## missmacqtr (May 2, 2007)

Nice!! love them all


----------



## jsimpson (May 2, 2007)

Love it...gorgeous colors


----------



## little teaser (May 2, 2007)

wow!! those lippies look so hot on you.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2007)

Fantastic haul! Thanks for the pictures & swatches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By any chance do you have Mystical Mist to compare it to Fertile?
Do you know if Seedling looks anything like Aria (Sultress quad)?


----------



## mskitchmas (May 2, 2007)

Awesome! How do you like the slimshines? How do they compare to other MAC lipsticks?

kb


----------



## juli (May 2, 2007)

I like this... Awesome haul! everything look so pretty!


----------



## chevonne98 (May 2, 2007)

great haul...i need to get go check that collection out this weekend.


----------



## slvrlips (May 2, 2007)

Great Haul !!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 2, 2007)

I love those slimshines! And of course the orchidazzle lipstick.


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 2, 2007)

Kissable Slimshine looks very purrty on your lips! Great haul!!!


----------



## MACisME (May 2, 2007)

wow! thats awesome! u got the entire line!


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

*This has been really usefull! I love seeing what the colours look like on the skin! I am now keen to get some more of this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!!!! *


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (May 2, 2007)

*Thank You for sharing,I havnt been to MAC since my baloonacy haul.The computer swatches looked pretty vague.So it's apreciated for sharing. =) I will be getting the collection myself.*

*I like the way Strange Hybrid looks on you. Nice*


----------



## *Luna* (May 2, 2007)

What a fantastic haul! *Jealous*

::taps foot and patiently awaits arrival of pro card so I can do some serious damage to my bank account with this collection::

The lippies look awesome on you! And thank you so much for the swatches!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 2, 2007)

very nice haul!  how do you like the new slimshines?  and the seedling e/s?


----------



## astronaut (May 2, 2007)

wow! I'm soo jeoulous! And thanks for the swatches!


----------



## shemainrainman (May 2, 2007)

amazing! thank you for the color swatches, before looking at your photos i wasn't interest to get anything from this collection, now they all look so attractive.


----------



## cno64 (May 2, 2007)

_*Hooo-WEE!*_




That is one tee-rific haul!
Thanks for the wonderful photos; they will really help me when I make my haul from the MAC website in a few days.
P.S. I plan to get "Ladybug," too; I've been wanting it and it seems to fit in this collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2007)

Those lip colors look great.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 2, 2007)

Thats is one seriously sexy haul!


----------



## xsparkage (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_*Hooo-WEE!*




That is one tee-rific haul!
Thanks for the wonderful photos; they will really help me when I make my haul from the MAC website in a few days.
P.S. I plan to get "Ladybug," too; I've been wanting it and it seems to fit in this collection._

 
get it!!!! i LOVE it. love love love!!!!!


----------



## stefania905 (May 3, 2007)

wowie jealous!!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

thanks so much for the pics girl and nice haul!


----------



## melliquor (May 3, 2007)

Haulin!  Great haul.  Love the colour range.


----------



## User40 (May 6, 2007)

Lovely haul and pics!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 13, 2007)

great haul! you make this collection look better than i thought... oh orchidazzle! so daring!


----------

